# JailHouse Strong



## Sim0x (Aug 19, 2013)

Acquired this and thought it may be of use to some on here..

Home - Jailhouse Strong

Jailhouse Strong eBook: Josh Bryant, Adam benShea: Amazon.co.uk: Kindle Store

I have both .pdf and Kindle versions.

pdf

mobi


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Sim0x said:


> Acquired this and thought it may be of use to some on here..
> 
> Home - Jailhouse Strong
> 
> ...


thanks mate

is there a section on tightening the colon?


----------



## Sim0x (Aug 19, 2013)

View attachment 167535


This may help tighten it up and stop any embarrassing leakage lol


----------

